# iView/mediapro catalog to Lightroom 4??



## SirSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been using iView which became PhaseOne Mediapro. Once my database had grown to a certain size it ceased to function properly. Now I have a corrupt Mediapro database and a working backup that contain my images sorted by categories/keywords. I just got Lightroom 4 and wanted to import my catalog. LR won't recognize the Mediapro catalog. And when and if it does I'm confident I will lose all the keywords. Please help.


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2012)

Contact Adobe for assistance, and or get the inexpensive book - The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers

Visit the DAM book forum -
http://thedambook.com/smf/index.php?topic=1631.0


----------

